# Fbar filling



## katiemkd773 (May 27, 2021)

Hi folks, 
I have a bit of a problem here. 
I started filling taxes together with my husband in 2019. We weren’t aware that we need to report our foreign accounts 🤦🏻‍♀️We filed our taxes jointly in 2020 but we weren’t aware that we have to complete schedule B of 1040 form. My husband had at any point of 2020 86k$ on one account and 34k$ on the other account. 
we filled fbar for these accounts but im worried that we didn’t complete the schedule B part. Did we have to complete form 8938 too because those accounts weren’t more than 150000$ durinng tax year. 
please help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about not filing the Schedule B - you did the FBAR and that's better than most folks. Don't forget that the IRS is massively overwhelmed this year with returns requiring review and refunds that haven't been paid out yet. And make a note to yourselves for next year. It's highly unlikely that you'll get any sort of response from the IRS - those are minor errors at this point.


----------

